# He sounded like he actually believed his own words.



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

So, I walk in to a Thai place to pick up. I see another GH guy there (from the bag) I said Hi, he nodded.
I sit on the other end of the bench. He got his food first. As he is passing by me...
Him : I am the best GH driver there is.
Me : Well, good for you.
Him : How many deliveries have you made.
Me: Between the three, about 9,000.
Him : I make $250 an hour. I work 17 hours a day. I make around half a million a year.
Me : Wonderful. How many miles do you put on your car?
Him : Under 100 per day.
Me : That's great.
Him : I am the best driver Grubhub has.
Me : Congratulations.
Him : Noone is better than me.
Me : Great.
He leaves, and a customer that was listening, says to me, he was pretty aggressive.
Me : Delusional is more like it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I think he’s on here. 😂


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I think he’s on here. 😂


You know, I actually thought about that, and then said F it. I don't care if he is.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This is _one_ way I divide up the world:

There are two kinds of people...
People who believe their own bullshit
and those who know better


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Don't rain on his parade. 

I'd have told him I'm proud to have him in my community.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> You know, I actually thought about that, and then said F it. I don't care if he is.


Oh, I’ve seen a few of him here. 😂

They usually don’t last. Once they see no one’s particularly impressed (or even paying attention for that matter) they ride into the sunset, never to be seen again.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> So, I walk in to a Thai place to pick up. I see another GH guy there (from the bag) I said Hi, he nodded.
> I sit on the other end of the bench. He got his food first. As he is passing by me...
> Him : I am the best GH driver there is.
> Me : Well, good for you.
> ...


This guy is a jerk. He thinks he’s the top dog because he’s making half a mill a year? Next time you see him you tell him there’s 10 more guys making more than him. Me and nine other guys are in the GrubHub high rollers club, and to be in it you have to be pulling in more than $500,000 a year. I’m pulling in about $900,000 a year and nine other guys are doing better than him. Tell him when you’re in the highrollers club GrubHub sends you free gifts. When I got back from Florida I found this in my mail. Totally unsolicited a gift with a note of gratitude from GrubHub.

Ask him if he got a pair of these yet. That’s how you know you made it!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

The only thing he said that was true was the part about working 17 hours a day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> This guy is a jerk. He thinks he’s the top dog because he’s making half a mill a year? Next time you see him you tell him there’s 10 more guys making more than him. Me and nine other guys are in the GrubHub high rollers club, and to be in it you have to be pulling in more than $500,000 a year. I’m pulling in about $900,000 a year and nine other guys are doing better than him. Tell him when you’re in the highrollers club GrubHub sends you free gifts. When I got back from Florida I found this in my mail. Totally unsolicited a gift with a note of gratitude from GrubHub.
> 
> Ask him if he got a pair of these yet. That’s how you know you made it!


Those are some sexeah gloves!!! 😍

Hand embroidered, I bet. What I wouldn’t do for a pair of those..


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

If he actually makes $500k/yr., that means he’s only working 118 days a year- less than 1 in 3 days.

17 hours a day @ $250/hour is $4,250 a DAY. That would be an incredible 6 weeks for me.

I’d say “Prove it to me and this $100 bill is yours.” Then, when he gets excited about the $100 bill, you know he’s a fraud. Why? Because he brags about making $500k/yr. and drools over $100. Gotta call BS on that.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> This guy is a jerk. He thinks he’s the top dog because he’s making half a mill a year? Next time you see him you tell him there’s 10 more guys making more than him. Me and nine other guys are in the GrubHub high rollers club, and to be in it you have to be pulling in more than $500,000 a year. I’m pulling in about $900,000 a year and nine other guys are doing better than him. Tell him when you’re in the highrollers club GrubHub sends you free gifts. When I got back from Florida I found this in my mail. Totally unsolicited a gift with a note of gratitude from GrubHub.
> 
> Ask him if he got a pair of these yet. That’s how you know you made it!


How come only three fingers are black tipped?
And, of course, now we REALLY know teacher's pet!!!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> So, I walk in to a Thai place to pick up. I see another GH guy there (from the bag) I said Hi, he nodded.
> I sit on the other end of the bench. He got his food first. As he is passing by me...
> Him : I am the best GH driver there is.
> Me : Well, good for you.
> ...


I’m sure he’s “the best” at everything


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This guy is a jerk. He thinks he’s the top dog because he’s making half a mill a year? Next time you see him you tell him there’s 10 more guys making more than him. Me and nine other guys are in the GrubHub high rollers club, and to be in it you have to be pulling in more than $500,000 a year. I’m pulling in about $900,000 a year and nine other guys are doing better than him. Tell him when you’re in the highrollers club GrubHub sends you free gifts. When I got back from Florida I found this in my mail. Totally unsolicited a gift with a note of gratitude from GrubHub.
> 
> Ask him if he got a pair of these yet. That’s how you know you made it!


Those are the best gloves ever!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> How come only three fingers are black tipped?
> And, of course, now we REALLY know teacher's pet!!!


Well I hate to tell you but I got a pair sent to me free from DD! You didn't get them? I wonder what you're doing wrong? Same black fingertips! Now I'm afraid to wear them cause they might be magnetized to the Accept button!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Well I hate to tell you but I got a pair sent to me free from DD! You didn't get them? I wonder what you're doing wrong? Same black fingertips! Now I'm afraid to wear them cause they might be magnetized to the Accept button!!!
> 
> View attachment 629294


I smell a doity rat!!!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

He said 250 he meant $2.50


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> So, I walk in to a Thai place to pick up. I see another GH guy there (from the bag) I said Hi, he nodded.
> I sit on the other end of the bench. He got his food first. As he is passing by me...
> Him : I am the best GH driver there is.
> Me : Well, good for you.
> ...


Oh damn that was you?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> He said 250 he meant $2.50



For sure. He probably wasn't referring to US currency. Perhaps pesos or dogecoins maybe.


----------

